# Hello!



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

Hello everybody. I'm a new member, I have been lurking for a while but here I am coming out!

Being born in Italy, I have always had a Moka (I still have 2 or 3 in my cupboard), at one point I moved to Nespresso for convenience, then got a La Pavoni Professional, which I enjoyed a lot as I learn the basics; I installed the lever pressure kit and thermocouples so I could monitor the brewing pressure and temperature.

I then moved to an ECM Mechanika IV which I love, together with a Eureka Mignon Perfetto grinder.

I like dark roast espresso Italian style, and I tend to pull singles, 8 grams, using ProBarista IMS baskets.

 That's me then, looking forward to receiving your feedback and suggestions!

Carlo


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Treat yourself to a double now and again...welcome.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Welcome, Carlo!


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Treat yourself to a double now and again...welcome.


 Indeed! Now in the process to pull doubles without having to change grind settings.....managing to do so by tweaking the weight


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Carlo said:


> Indeed! Now in the process to pull doubles without having to change grind settings.....managing to do so by tweaking the weight


 You will probably need to change the grind settings between double and singles. Never be afraid of changing grind settings...it's something that's routine as you change coffees and coffees age.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> You will probably need to change the grind settings between double and singles. Never be afraid of changing grind settings...it's something that's routine as you change coffees and coffees age.


 The problem is that I find it tricky to get back to previous settings that were working before. I think it's a problem and a limitation of the Eureka Mignon, i.e. the difference in grinding settings between singles and doubles is so small that it's a very small change in the adjusting knob.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Carlo said:


> The problem is that I find it tricky to get back to previous settings that were working before. I think it's a problem and a limitation of the Eureka Mignon, i.e. the difference in grinding settings between singles and doubles is so small that it's a very small change in the adjusting knob.


Must admit I don't change grind on my mignon between baskets. I just dial it into the one I use most often & live with it being a bit out on the others.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Carlo said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is that I find it tricky to get back to previous settings that were working before. I think it's a problem and a limitation of the Eureka Mignon, i.e. the difference in grinding settings between singles and doubles is so small that it's a very small change in the adjusting knob.
> ...


 Same here. 2 things I play with: quantity of coffe in the double (anything between 16 and 18 grams) and brewing time (anything between 25 and 30 seconds). Playing it like this, I'm usually able to get a decent double with the same grind setting as the single


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Welcome Carlo. Had the same issue you did, and ended up just pulling doubles (the mazzer SJ is very difficult to adjust...)


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Carlo said:


> Hello everybody. I'm a new member, I have been lurking for a while but here I am coming out!
> 
> Being born in Italy, I have always had a Moka (I still have 2 or 3 in my cupboard), at one point I moved to Nespresso for convenience, then got a La Pavoni Professional, which I enjoyed a lot as I learn the basics; I installed the lever pressure kit and thermocouples so I could monitor the brewing pressure and temperature.
> 
> ...


 I am just today beginning to experiment with single shots, using a LaMarzocco 7 gram single basket.

Any tips?

Do you recommend a 1:2 ratio (7 grams in, 14 grams out)?

I am curious about the shape of this single basket. ? The coffee fills the lower level, yet there is also a spacious upper section which flares out with an even larger space. Is this design meant to allow a space to hold the force of the water back, to keep it from hitting the small bed of coffee too forcefully at the beginning of the extraction? Or is it meant to provide a space for preinfusion, perhaps?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Deidre said:


> I am just today beginning to experiment with single shots, using a LaMarzocco 7 gram single basket.
> Any tips?
> Do you recommend a 1:2 ratio (7 grams in, 14 grams out)?
> I am curious about the shape of this single basket.  The coffee fills the lower level, yet there is also a spacious upper section which flares out with an even larger space. Is this design meant to allow a space to hold the force of the water back, to keep it from hitting the small bed of coffee too forcefully at the beginning of the extraction? Or is it meant to provide a space for preinfusion, perhaps?
> ...


I use a LM Strada single basket & the whole dose goes in the small section. Recommend you find a 41mm tamper for it as a 58mm one will get fouled on the shoulders.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

So, I believe you need a 41mm tamper for that. I wen the other rout, which is the IMS proBarista 7 to 8.5 grams, which hasn't got a ridge and you can use the 83.5 tamper.

The taste is good, but i am getting soupy pucks (which is apparently fairly normal) and sometimes the puck sticks to the shower.

As for the ratios, i aim at 1:2.5 even 1:3. I find it really difficult to do less, as in it really needs fine tuning of the grind


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

I do have to track down a small tamper. For now, I am making do with a flat bottomed jar! (Where did you find your 41mm tamper, @ashcroc?)

I am pondering the odd (to me) design of this basket. What's the reasoning for that empty upper section in the basket? Is it to hold the water for a mini-preinfusion? Perhaps it holds back the force of water rushing in on the small bed of coffee?? (Or do some users intentionally fill both sections with coffee?)


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Deidre said:


> I do have to track down a small tamper. For now, I am making do with a flat bottomed jar! (Where did you find your 41mm tamper, @ashcroc?)
> I am pondering the odd (to me) design of this basket. What's the reasoning for that empty upper section in the basket? Is it to hold the water for a mini-preinfusion? Perhaps it holds back the force of water rushing in on the small bed of coffee? (Or do some users intentionally fill both sections with coffee?)


I got my tamper with the basket 2nd had through the for sale section & also commissioned@Nicknak to turn me a Stepdown ring so I can load it easier. A quick Google shows several 41mm tampers available including a couple on Amazon.
Think the design is just trying to fit a smaller puck (so it has the depth with a single dose) to a 58mm shower screen. It has an annoying side effect of fluid being left ontop of the puck, but otherwise it works well.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

I just ordered the 41mm tamper and the LM 7 gram Strada basket. I want to see how this combination works versus the IMS single basket + 83.5mm tamper...


----------

